# Help Quickly



## wbd (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Guys
Leaving on salmon trip in a couple of hours, getting boat ready discovered on driver side trailer light, have tail light but no turn or brake light.
changed light,reconnected all connections at light and plug, still nothing had boat out 2 weeks ago and it worked fine.

Any ideas?
Thanks
wbd


----------



## rick50 (Sep 26, 2009)

need to check and see if you have a broke wire some where?
Do you have a tester to see if your at least getting power to the light?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2009)

Double check all the connection points at the plug for corrosion. 4 pin?


----------



## Crankworm (Sep 29, 2009)

Not sure what kind of vehicle you are towing with but Ford trucks with the factory tow package have seperate fuses for the leftturn stop and rightturn stop lights. check the fuse diagram in your owners manual. These fuses are in the fuse block under the hood on my 03 f150. They are wired seperate from the truck signals. the fuse for the left turn stop for the trailer could be blown but the blinker will still work on the truck. I don't mean to be wordy just trying to stress the point of the seperately wired fuses for the trailer, It took me hours and hours last summer to figure out all I had to do is replace a 10 amp fuse


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2009)

Crankworm said:


> Not sure what kind of vehicle you are towing with but Ford trucks with the factory tow package have seperate fuses for the leftturn stop and rightturn stop lights. check the fuse diagram in your owners manual. These fuses are in the fuse block under the hood on my 03 f150. They are wired seperate from the truck signals. the fuse for the left turn stop for the trailer could be blown but the blinker will still work on the truck. I don't mean to be wordy just trying to stress the point of the seperately wired fuses for the trailer, It took me hours and hours last summer to figure out all I had to do is replace a 10 amp fuse



I agree...My brother had this same problem with his F150 when he had wiring issues with his new Triton trailer...they fixed the issue in the trailer, but it still wouldn't work. Figured out that fuse was blown.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 29, 2009)

make sure your connection is real good at your plug. Take it on and off a couple of time and seat it real good... happens to my chevy truck because the truck pigtail is bad...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds like a blown fuse


----------



## shizzy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

X3 on the check for seperate fuses. my 03 ranger has a seperate tow/haul fuse. it controls the trailer running lights. the brake and turn signals fuse is in the fuse panel inside the truck and the tow/haul fuse is in the fuse box under the hood.


----------

